# Work In Progress From Left Over Parts



## projectnut (Feb 16, 2022)

I've been working on a deburring buffer on and off for a few months.  I'd really like a Burr King, but used are hard to come by, and I'm not willing to pay $3,800.00 for a new one.  The next best interim measure was to make one from the pieces and parts laying around the shop.  

I must admit I did buy a pedestal to mount the thing on.  I was alerted to one available in the vicinity by another member.  Other than that, almost all the parts are either left overs from other projects, or low to no cost items found at surplus and antique stores.  

The motor is a 1.5 hp Reliance motor given to me by a friend when he was downsizing his commercial shop.  I tried it on a horizontal mill.   It wouldn't come up to speed, so I put it back on the shelf and used another known good one.  I finally decided it was time to either bring it back to life or recycle it.  This beast is a 1960's era 230 volt only 1725 rpm "farm duty" motor with dual start capacitors and a run capacitor.  It's a little different than today's motors in that it only has a 5/8" output shaft and non-standard wiring.  I lucked out on the cost of repairs in that it only needed $25.00 worth of capacitors.

The "grinder was a $10.00 find at an antique store, and the wheels were $5.00 ea. (new in the box) from a surplus equipment dealer.  The shafts, pulleys, plate, tube, and bearings were leftovers from a machine shop I had to close back in 1999.  It took me a few weeks to gather all the components in one place.

The build was pretty straight forward so far.  It's up and running, but still in need of a couple belt guards.  Here are a few pictures as it stands today.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 16, 2022)

Nice Job! 
Are you planning on adding any sort of work supports?


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 16, 2022)

Looks pretty dang sturdy!   I like the way the wheels project out from the stand.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 16, 2022)

very nice, are both wheels 8 inch deburring wheels and what are the wheels ID?
Dave


----------



## projectnut (Feb 17, 2022)

The grinder does have the original work supports.  However, in this case I don't plan to reinstall them.  I lengthened the shafts on both sides to move the wheels farther apart so I could use it for large pieces.  The work piece will in most cases will contact the wheels below the original position of the original supports.  

Here's what the original grinder looked like.  The one in the picture was made by General Hardware for Montgomery Wards.



			Photo Index - Montgomery Ward | Powr-Kraft - 84-5159A | VintageMachinery.org
		


This is a DIY version of what's referred to as a "long arm" or "pedestal buffer".  A commercial version usually has the arms extending between 1' and 2' beyond the motor.  Here are a couple examples of commercial model listed on eBay.









						1996 G&P PW-5-VS 5HP Variable Speed Belt & Disc Pedestal Grinder & Polisher GP  | eBay
					

Motor: 5HP 460 3-PH. Right Side: 1-1/4 Arbor, 12" x ____" Buffer / Grinder. Type: PW-5 Pedestal Type Single Motor Spindle Stand. Speed: Variable. Year: 1996. We want you to feel comfortable buying from us.



					www.ebay.com
				












						Hisey-Wolf Machine Co. 7 1/2" Pedestal Buffer/Grinder Combo, Model 5  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hisey-Wolf Machine Co. 7 1/2" Pedestal Buffer/Grinder Combo, Model 5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




As for the wheels they're Scotch Brite medium grit 6" in diameter, 1" wide, with a 1" hole for the arbor.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 22, 2022)

Got a chance to use the "new" machine last night.  I'm in the process of putting a gear reduction on an older Rockwell vertical wood bandsaw so I can use it for metal.  The motor and reducer will set on a shelf in the saw base.  There isn't room for a belt tensioner so I'm mounting the unit on two 1" high stacks of 2"x 8"x 1/8" thick shims.  The shims can be removed individually to tighten the belt if necessary.

I cut the shims to size with the horizontal bandsaw then deburred both ends with the new deburring machine.  It took less than 30 seconds per shim to do both sides on both ends.  Many times faster than by hand using a deburring tool or a file.  I think it's a keeper.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2022)

That's a great looking build !


----------

